# Problem: Selbständiges Urlöschen der CPU nach Einschalten der Maschine



## IBFS (15 September 2010)

Ich habe in kürzerer Zeit (wenigen Wochen) mehrfach den Fall gehabt, das
nach dem Wiedereinschalten der Maschine alle Aktualwerte auf die
Startwerte zurückgesetzt worden sind. 

Einen Fall konnte im Diagnosepuffer auslesen:




> Diagnosepuffer der Baugruppe CPU 315-2 DP
> Bestell-Nr./ Bezeichn. Komponente Ausgabestand
> 6ES7 315-2AH14-0AB0 Hardware 2
> - - - Firmware V 3.0.3
> ...


 

Leider hatte ich zum "Schadenzeitpunkt" nur in diesem einen Fall sofortigen Zugriff auf die CPU. 

Ein Speichertausch fand definitiv nicht statt (siehe Zeitstempel).

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das wir die Einzigen sein sollen, wo sowas aufgetreten ist.

Es ist an bisher 4 Stück CPU 315-2 DP und einer CPU 315 PN/DP beobachtet worden.





Gruß

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (16 September 2010)

Hallo Frank,

kannst Du el. Einflüsse von außen ausschließen(Netzteil/BUS/...)? Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit mal eine 416 2DP mit Speicherproblemen. Damals sollten wir auch nach Externen Störquellen suchen(weit verzweigte Anlage mit IBS). Einen richtigen Verursacher haben wir nie gefunden. Der Fehler trat irgendwann nicht mehr auf, obwohl nichts gewechselt wurde. Vielleicht finde ich nochirgendwo die damalige Fehlerhistorie im SanduhrAnzeigeProgramm wieder.
Thomas

EDIT: Ist das Verhalten reproduzierbar, in dem du kurz die Spannungsversorgung unterbrichst?


----------



## Jan (16 September 2010)

Hallo Frank,

ich hatte vor kurzem ein ähnliches problem.

Beim Neustart wurden die Aktualwerte in den DBs alle auf 0 (Null) gesetzt.
Ausserdem wurde ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Bausteinen sehr viele Bausteine nicht mehr angezeigt. Beim Bausteinvergleich waren sie auch nicht vorhanden; aber im Speicher waren sie drin.

Laut Siemens war es ein Firmware-Problem.

Nach dem laden der neusten Firmware, waren die Probleme weg.

Ich meine es war auch eine 315 gewesen.

Ich schaue mal, ob ich morgen die Fehlerbeschreibung u.s.w. heraussuchen kann.

Im Zweifelsfall, hilft Siemens-Support weiter. 
Allerdings kann es nach meiner Erfahrung zwischen 3 Stunden und einer Woche dauern, bis eine endgültige Lösung vorliegt.

Gruß Jan


----------



## vierlagig (16 September 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Laut Siemens war es ein Firmware-Problem.
> 
> Nach dem laden der neusten Firmware, waren die Probleme weg.



zumindest die CPU aus der der Diagnosepufferdump stammt hat die neuste Firmware (und ich geh auch davon aus, dass Frank das schon im Blick hatte...)


----------



## Jan (17 September 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> zumindest die CPU aus der der Diagnosepufferdump stammt hat die neuste Firmware (und ich geh auch davon aus, dass Frank das schon im Blick hatte...)


 

Also kann ich es mir sparen das Problem das ich hatte hier groß auszubreiten?


----------



## IBFS (18 September 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Also kann ich es mir sparen das Problem das ich hatte hier groß auszubreiten?


 
Vierlagig wollte damit nur sagen, dass an anhand des Diagnosehaeders...


```
[SIZE=1]Diagnosepuffer der Baugruppe CPU 315-2 DP[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1]Bestell-Nr./ Bezeichn. Komponente Ausgabestand [/SIZE]
[SIZE=1]6ES7 315-2AH14-0AB0 Hardware 2 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=1]- - - Firmware V 3.0.3 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=1]Boot Loader Firmware-Erweiterung A 25.7.5[/SIZE]
```
 

....erkennen kann, das ich in meinem Fall den aktuellen FW-Stand habe und ich daher gar keine neuere FW-Version einspielen könnte.

Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass negative Erfahrungen, die du hattest, nicht doch hier hilfreich sind zu posten.

Frank


----------



## Jan (18 September 2010)

Hallo Frank,

dann werde ich mal meine Fehlerbeschreibung von damals reinstellen.
Hätte ich gewusst, dass der Siemenssupport schon durch meine dürftige telefonische Beschreibung weiß was los ist, hätte ich mir diese Arbeit nicht gemacht.
Aber vieleicht hilft es dir oder anderen noch weiter.


----------



## IBFS (18 September 2010)

Leider liegt bei mir der Fall etwas anders. Es passiert nicht 
beim Laden sondern beim Wiedereinschalten der CPU.
Es wird halt in dem einen speziellen Fall nur das Neustecken
der MMC-Karte erkannt obwohl die Keiner angefasst hat.

Wenn das nur bei einer CPU aufgetreten wäre - Montags-CPU.
Aber speziell bei den 315-DP2 sind mehrere Baugleiche CPUs
betroffen wobei mit zunehmender Betriebszeit das Auftreten
des Fehlers immer geringer wurde.

Und wenn man dann im Fehlerfall nicht in CPU-Nähe ist,
kommt man ja auch an den DIAG-Pufferinhalt nicht ran. MIST.

Wie soll man dann sowaß beim Kunden und SIEMENS nachweisen.

Kann man nach dem RAM to ROM nur hoffen, dass der Kunde die
Betriebsparameter nicht mehr ändert. Dann kann sich die CPU 
Urlöschen sooft sie will  

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (18 September 2010)

Hallo Frank,

nach Deinen Schilderungen sieht das nach Hardwarefehler aus. Das sind jetzt nur Vermutungen. Bei Spannungsverlust versucht die CPU den Speicherinhalt noch auf MMC zu bekommen, aber ihr geht der Puffer aus. Wie lang war die CPU denn schon in Betrieb? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das mit zunehmender Betriebsdauer der Pufferkondensator "besser"/"voller" wird. Lass es mal eine gleiche Charge von Kondensatoren sein.

Abhilfe beim Kunden? Eventuell wenn durch Kunden Betriebsparameter geändert wurden programmtechnisch die Parameter auf die MMC schreiben (Übernahmebutton an HMI ...).

Thomas


----------



## IBFS (18 September 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Abhilfe beim Kunden? Eventuell wenn durch Kunden Betriebsparameter geändert wurden programmtechnisch die Parameter auf die MMC schreiben (Übernahmebutton an HMI ...).
> Thomas


 
WRITE_DBL und READ_DBL haben wir.
Aber wenn die Startwerte UNGLEICH Null sind - nach RAM to ROM 
kann der Kunde die minimale "Rück"-Veränderung von z.B.
245,5mm auf nun 145,3 mm nicht erkennen.

Daher habe ich mir schon überlegt einen Sonder DB anzulegen
mit Startwert NULL und Aktualwerte EINS. Aber das EINS-setzen
natürlich erst NACH dem RAM to ROM sonst funzt es ja nicht.
Falls dieser Wert wieder auf Null zurückgefallen ist, dann ist der
URLÖSCH-Fall eingetreten und man kann dann das READ_DBL
machen. Hoffentlich drückt im Fehlerfall keinen versehentlich 
WRITE_DBL sonst ist alles zu spät 

Frank

P.S.

Es sind in dem einen Fall vier baugleiche CPUs und auch die 
MMC wurde gemeinsam bestellt, im anderen Fall ist es eine 
CPO 315 PN/DP frisch aus dem Werk. Bin mal gespannt wie das 
weitergeht.


----------



## thomass5 (18 September 2010)

... write_dbl sofort nach Dateneingabe und read im Anlauf


Thomas


----------



## IBFS (18 September 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... write_dbl sofort nach Dateneingabe und read im Anlauf
> 
> Thomas


 
Danke Thomas,

soweit wollte ich eigentlich nicht gehen diese Funktionen
quasi ständig zu nutzen. Deshalb sind sie bei uns auch im 
SYSTEM-BILD auf dem Panel mit Passwort versteckt.

Aber im Notfall werde ich wohl zu diesem Mittel greifen müssen.

Das bedeutet ja, dass man direkt nach jedem Tastdruck auf dem 
Panel einen Schreibvorgang auf die MMC auslösen muss.

Muss mal in Ruhe darüber nachdenken.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 September 2010)

hallo Frank,
hast du eigendlich mal einen "Service Request" bei Siemens aufgemacht?
Normal müssten Sie dazu mal stellung nehmen. Als zweite Alternative
würde ich mal eine CPU austauschen und bei dir im Büro mal testen, ob
der fehler irgendwie Reproduzierbar ist. Es könnte ja sein das vlt. irgend-
etwas am Umfeld nicht stimmt, das irgendetwas so sehr stört das sich
die CPU aufhängt.

gruß nach DD
helmut


----------



## IBFS (18 September 2010)

Hallo Helmut,



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hallo Frank,
> hast du eigendlich mal einen "Service Request" bei Siemens aufgemacht?


 
Ja, aber ich bin der "angeblich" der Erste, wo das passiert.
Und ich habe leider nicht genug Diag-Abzüge. Und wenn ich die
habe, dann fehlten die wichtigen Einträge gleich komplett.
Da sah es so aus, als oft die CPU zur fraglichen Zeit garnicht aus war.
Programm habe ich schon hingeschickt, aber da ist nicht viel passiert bisher. 




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> CPU austauschen und bei dir im Büro mal testen,


 
Dazu muss ich aber fast alle Bausteine im OB1 auskommentieren und
in der HWKonfig alle EAs und GSDs killen, sonst bekomme ich dermaßen
viele Diag-Einträge, das ich das Eigentliche nicht mehr sehen kann.

Der Fehler läßt sich im Office nur mit Glück nachstellen.
Einmal habe ich es geschafft.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (19 September 2010)

... hab gerade das hier gelesen: http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805055&treeLang=de

was verstehen die unter 





> teilweise verändertes Systemverhalten im Vergleich zu ihren Vorgängern



auch wenn es vielleicht nicht bei Deinem CPU-Problem passen sollte.

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 September 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... hab gerade das hier gelesen: http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805055&treeLang=de
> 
> was verstehen die unter
> 
> ...


 

kannst du den richtigen Link, noch mal reinstellen der FAQ-Bereich ist groß

(unten Links auf der Siemens Seite ist ein Button "Link kopieren")


----------



## thomass5 (19 September 2010)

Entschuldigung, hatte den Link nicht nochmal überprüft.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/13337010 müsste jetzt gehen

Thomas


----------



## Heinz (20 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,
bei einer alten 315-2DP (ohne MMC) hatte ich es auch schon, dass das GANZE Programm weg war und ich eine Freifahrt zum Kunden gewonnen hatte. Der Kunde hat die CPU ein paar Mal gestartet so dass alle Einträge weg waren.

Gruß
Heinz


----------



## IBFS (6 Dezember 2010)

SIEMENS hat wohl etwas gefunden und ein FIRMWARE-UPDATE released.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=40360647&caller=nl



> Mit dem Firmware-Update V3.2.3 werden die folgenden Änderungen wirksam:
> *Nach Netz-aus kommt es nicht mehr sporadisch zu Aktualwertverlusten  durch Urlöschanforderung wegen Speichertausch (Ereignis-ID 16# 6526)*


Nach super, wer weiß denn wohin ich meine Rechnung an SIEMENS für die verlorene Zeit schicken soll 

Frank


----------



## Jan (6 Dezember 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> SIEMENS hat wohl etwas gefunden und ein FIRMWARE-UPDATE released.
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=40360647&caller=nl
> 
> ...


 
Ich vermute mal, dass irgendwo im Kleingedruckten der AGBs steht, dass du bei sowas keinerlei Recht auf Schadenersatz hast.


----------



## maxi (7 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

hatte das auch mal bei einem Speicherüberlauf der MMC oder des CPU Spiechers, weiss nimmer genau. Ist zu lange her. 
JEdenfalls habei ich damals glaub zu viele DB geöffnet und zu viel auf die MMC geschrieben.

Hast du schon mal eine größere MMC versucht?

(Bin damals dann auf OPC ausgewichen)
--

Ein früherer k
Kollege hatte das auch mal Programmtechnisch geschaft.
Er hat sich überlegt das als Sicherheit vor Softwarekopien (bei Serienmaschinen) einzusetzen.


----------



## IBFS (7 Dezember 2010)

> zu viele DB geöffnet und zu viel auf die MMC geschrieben



ich hatte in meinem Fall ja gar nichts auf die MMC geschrieben, 
das war ja nur eine "Wertesicherungsoperation", die ich da
angedacht hatte.

Aber mit dem Link aus Post  #19 ist das Thema für die 315-PN/DP
durch und auch das FW-UPD für die 315-2DP soll wohl bald kommen.


Gruß

Frank


----------



## sps-concept (1 Februar 2011)

*Firmware*

Hallo,

das ist ein Problem dass mit der Firmware 3.2.3 behoben wird. Dieser ist noch nicht für alle neuen CPU's verfügbar. ZB bei der *6ES7315-2EH14-0AB0 V3.2.3 *ist dieses Verhalten schon behoben. 



> Mit dem Firmware-Update V3.2.3 werden die folgenden Änderungen wirksam:
> 
> 
> Nach Netz-aus kommt es nicht mehr sporadisch zu Aktualwertverlusten  durch Urlöschanforderung wegen Speichertausch (Ereignis-ID 16# 6526)
> ...


Beitrags-ID 40360647

André


----------



## MCerv (1 Februar 2011)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist ein Problem dass mit der Firmware 3.2.3 behoben wird. Dieser ist noch nicht für alle neuen CPU's verfügbar. ZB bei der *6ES7315-2EH14-0AB0 V3.2.3 *ist dieses Verhalten schon behoben.
> 
> ...



Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, ich habe eine getauschte (SIEMENS Retouren-Center) CPU 315-PN/DP mit FW V.3.2.3 und eine neue, bei der ich die CPU selbst mit der neusten FW versehen haben, beide haben das gleiche Verhalten!
==> Verlust der Aktualdaten! 

siehe auch: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42393


----------



## IBFS (1 Februar 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, ich habe eine getauschte (SIEMENS Retouren-Center) CPU 315-PN/DP mit FW V.3.2.3 und eine neue, bei der ich die CPU selbst mit der neusten FW versehen haben, beide haben das gleiche Verhalten!
> ==> Verlust der Aktualdaten!
> 
> siehe auch: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42393





...und was sagt SIEMENS dazu????????

Frank


----------



## MCerv (2 Februar 2011)

ich hab noch keine Rückmeldung vom Support


----------



## Richter.John (2 Februar 2011)

Kann man das Projekt mal sehen, was Du in HWKonfig projektiert hast?
Zip es mal aus Step7 heraus.


----------



## MCerv (3 Februar 2011)

Also die Ereignis-ID 16# 6526 „Urlöschanforderung wegen Speichertausch“ kann doch unmöglich etwas mit der Hardwareconfig zu tun haben. Ich habe zwar mal vorsichtshalber die Konfig komplett neu erstellt und meine "Marktbegleiter"-Speicherkarten durch SIEMENS eigene ersetzt. Das Ganze aber auch nur, weil die Anlagen kurz vor der Auslieferung stehen und ich eine Lösung brauche.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2011)

Hallo Michael,
wenn ich mir die Problemme von dir und Frank (IFBS) so anschaue, dann
wünsche ich mir das Zeitalter der Pufferbatterie zurück. Da wusste mann
was los war, oder es ging wenigstens eine Lampe am Netzteil an.

Ich finde das ist Ummöglich, das Siemens eine so wichtige Eigenschaft wie
Remanenz nicht in den Griff bekommt. Vlt. liegt es auch garnicht an den
Speicherkarten oder Software, sondern es ist eine Hardwareproblemm der
CPU.

gruß helmut


----------



## MCerv (3 Februar 2011)

Gut das es erst vor kurzem von SIEMENS ein Re-Design der CPU's gab


----------



## MCerv (3 Februar 2011)

Hi Freunde,

habe grad mit dem SIEMENS-Support gesprochen. Leider sind die auch ratlos. Das Ganze wird jetzt eine Etage höher gegeben in der Hoffnung eine Lösung zu finden.

Neu Vorgehensweisen als meine bisherigen gibt es auch nicht.

Was hab ich bisher getan:
1. eine von zwei CPU 315-2 PN/DP getauscht - ohne Erfolg
2. Eigenes Fehlerprotokoll mit Fehlerliste (500 Einträge) aus dem Baugruppenzustand erstellt
3. Hardwarekonfig neu erstellt, zuvor Hardwarekatalog aktualisiert - Ergebnis offen
4. Firmware erneut heruntergeladen und aufgespielt - Ergebnis offen
5. Speicherkarte getauscht. - Ergebnis offen
6. S-SUPPORT eingeschaltet - Fehlerprotokoll zugemailt - Rückmeldung, leider ohne Ergebnis


----------



## Richter.John (3 Februar 2011)

Ich würde halt gerne mal das Programm sehen und es bei mir austesten. Kannst Du es nicht abspecken und archivieren?


----------



## Richter.John (3 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist Ummöglich, das Siemens eine so wichtige Eigenschaft wie
> Remanenz nicht in den Griff bekommt. Vlt. liegt es auch garnicht an den
> Speicherkarten oder Software, sondern es ist eine Hardwareproblemm der
> CPU.
> ...



Das Problem bei der Remanenz der aktuellen Generation ist, daß die Flashes nicht mehr so gut sind wie früher. Durch die Shrinkmassnahmen wird die Qualität dermaßen schlecht, daß die Sicherung nicht immer durchgeführt werden kann. Im Netzaus hat die CPU ja nur eine gewisse Zeit um alles zu sichern. Ich denke kaum, daß da noch genug Zeit ist alles zurückzulesen und zu validieren und dann ggf. neu zu schreiben. Da ist es es doch allemal besser per CRC zu testen ob der Inhalt stimmt und wenn nicht die Remanenz über Bord zu schmeissen, anstatt der dem Nutzer inkonsistente Daten zu liefern.

Pufferbatterie hin oder her. Was alt war muss nicht schlecht sein


----------



## IBFS (3 Februar 2011)

Richter.John schrieb:


> Ich würde halt gerne mal das Programm sehen und es bei mir austesten. Kannst Du es nicht abspecken und archivieren?



@Richter.John

Das liegt mit 1000%iger Garantie nicht am Programm sondern an
den völlig überlasteten Rettungs- und Sicherungsroutinen.

Gib es zu, du willst doch nur spielen  

Frank


----------



## Richter.John (3 Februar 2011)

Sicher, klar 

Man muss doch der Sache auf den Grund gehen können. Ich will ja auch für Verbesserungen beitragen. In dem Sinne her damit dann gebe ich auch gern feedback


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2011)

@Richter.John.....ähm....ich meine euer Ehren, ich habe so den Eindruck
als wenn du selber für Siemens arbeitest oder einen ähnlichen Steuerungs
Hersteller


----------



## Richter.John (3 Februar 2011)

Ich bin halt nen Tüftler, darf man da nicht ein wenig Neugierig sein?  Bei mir läuft alles soweit. Mit Remanenzproblemen habe ich mit Gott sei dank noch nicht grossartig rumärgern müssen. Ich kenne nur eben gerne Grenzen und was sie verursacht um dem Problem aus dem Weg zu gehen, mehr nicht


----------



## MCerv (4 Februar 2011)

ein weiterer Kontakt mit dem S-Support:
Zur genaueren Analyse benötigt Siemens den* Diagnosepuffer der CPU als Text und im HEX-Format*. Leider konnte ich den Fehler im HEX-Code nicht mehr liefern, da nach meinem erneuten Firmware-Update der DiagPuffer gelöscht wurde uns somit der alte Fehler nicht mehr vorhanden war. Leider konnte ich den Fehler noch nicht wieder reproduzieren. Ein weiterer Vorschlag vom Support war halt der Tausch der Speicherkarte, dieses hatte ich jedoch bereits mit dem Firmwareupdate zusammen erledigt.

Für weitere Unterstützung muss der Fehler nochmal auftreten. Bleibt zu hoffen, das dieser nach meinen Aktionen nicht mehr auftritt!


----------



## MCerv (14 Februar 2011)

Seit dem ich die Speicherkarten von Helmholz gegen orginal Speicherkarten von Siemens getauscht habe ist der Fehler noch nicht wieder aufgetreten. Die getauschten Karten sind nun zur Überprüfung auf dem Weg nach Helmnholz..

Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...Vlt. liegt es auch garnicht an den Speicherkarten oder Software, sondern es ist eine Hardwareproblemm der CPU...


Da dachte ich auch schon hin. Das wäre natürlich fatal. Vielleicht gibt es dann die größte Rückrufaktion in der Geschichte der SIMATIC. Kann eigentlich jemand eine Aussage treffen, bei welcher FW dieser Fehler öfter auftritt? Ich habe noch zwei 315 DP/PN vorrätig, von denen eine in Kürze zum Einsatz kommen soll. Beide haben noch nicht die aktuelle Firmware (glaube 3.1.1). Es werden Programme geteacht - viele remanente Daten, mehr denn je.

Oder ist es besser, eine 315 2DP zu verwenden. Eigentlich kam mir der Speed der DP/PN in diesem Fall äußerst gelegen. Apropos "Speed" ... vielleicht greife ich besser auf Vipa zurück. Das ist jetzt nicht sarkastisch gemeint, es ist nur eine logische Konsequenz. Die Baustelle ist 450km entfernt. Die Kosten möglicher Remanenzprobleme nimmt uns vermutlich niemand ab.




Richter.John schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der Remanenz der aktuellen Generation ist, daß die Flashes nicht mehr so gut sind wie früher...


Ist diese Aussage deiner Fantasie entsprungen, oder kannst du das irgendwie untermauern?


----------



## Richter.John (14 Februar 2011)

Ich verweise dazu auf diesen Artikel.

http://www.hardware-infos.com/news.php?news=3837


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Februar 2011)

Aktuell stehen für folgende CPUs neue Betriebssystem-Updates zur Ferfügung:

CPU 319-3 PN/DP (6ES7318-3EL01-0AB0)
CPU 319F-3 PN/DP (6ES7318-3FL01-0AB0)




> Mit dem Firmware-Update V3.2.4 werden die folgenden Änderungen wirksam:
> 
> 
> Nach Netz-aus kommt es nicht mehr sporadisch zu Aktualwertverlusten durch Urlöschanforderung wegen Speichertausch (Ereignis-ID 16# 6526)
> ...


----------



## IBFS (24 Februar 2011)

Leider ist das FM-Update für die CPU315-2DP immer noch nicht fertig.

Frank


----------



## Ralle (24 Februar 2011)

Wenn man sich das genau überlegt, *Aktualwertverlust*, das ist m.E. der absolute Supergau einer SPS, um genau so etwas zu vermeiden setzen wir eine SPS und nicht irgendeine Rechnermöhre ein. Anscheinend wird die Technik langsam so komplex, dass die Zuverlässigkeit extrem sinkt.


----------



## IBFS (24 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das genau überlegt, *Aktualwertverlust*, das ist m.E. der absolute Supergau einer SPS, um genau so etwas zu vermeiden setzen wir eine SPS und nicht irgendeine Rechnermöhre ein. Anscheinend wird die Technik langsam so komplex, dass die Zuverlässigkeit extrem sinkt.


 
So isses *ACK*


Das das ko...t mich als SIEMENS-FAN ganz besonders an, kannste glauben.

Frank


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das genau überlegt, *Aktualwertverlust*, das ist m.E. der absolute Supergau einer SPS, um genau so etwas zu vermeiden setzen wir eine SPS und nicht irgendeine Rechnermöhre ein. Anscheinend wird die Technik langsam so komplex, dass die Zuverlässigkeit extrem sinkt.



Oder liegt es am Markt, dass immer mehr gemacht werden soll, auch solches wofür das System nicht konzipiert ist?

Vielleicht sollen / müssen wir umdenken.
Nicht alles was technisch machbar ist ist auch sinnvoll.


bike


----------



## winnman (24 Februar 2011)

da hast wahrscheinlich Recht, hast aber das € vergessen


----------



## IBFS (24 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Oder liegt es am Markt, dass immer mehr gemacht werden soll, auch solches wofür das System nicht konzipiert ist?


 
Nach der Logik müßten wir sofort alle Großprojekte abbrechen.

Also wenn eine simple CPU mit 256KByte und gesteckter 512KByte Karte anfängt zu spinnen ist doch nicht der Markt schuld. 

Die 300er CPUs sind im industierellen Kontext zwar hübsche kleine CPUs aber eigentlich Kleinkram.
Einbauen und muß laufen, mehr will ich garnicht!
Das ging seit 10 Jahren fast ohne Probleme und nun das.


Frank


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Nach der Logik müßten wir sofort alle Großprojekte abbrechen.
> 
> Also wenn eine simple CPU mit 256KByte und gesteckter 512KByte Karte anfängt zu spinnen ist doch nicht der Markt schuld.
> 
> ...



Abbrechen? Warum?
Die Zeit kann nicht zurückgedreht werden, wenn ich den Herrn Albert richtig in Erinnerung habe. 

Doch die ersten 300PLC waren anders und einfacher? gestrickt.
Es wurde bzw musste immer wieder neues nachgeschoben werden, das bei der Konzipierung des Systems nicht bekannt und daher auch nicht geplant war.

MPI war eine kleine Revolution, doch IE war damals nicht vorhersehbar.
Daher die Frage ob nicht der Markt die Entwickler überfahren, oder soll ich schreiben überfallen, hat?


bike


----------



## IBFS (24 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Es wurde bzw musste immer wieder neues nachgeschoben werden, das bei der Konzipierung des Systems nicht bekannt und daher auch nicht geplant war.


 
Es muss bei Ausschalten nur genug Restennergie im GOLDCAP sein, 
damit die Aktualdaten ordentlich gesichert werden.

Und wenn es nicht daran sondern an den MMCs liegt, auch egal.
Das ist der Schauplatz des ganzen Problems oder Dramas.

Datensicherheit geht über alles, sonst mußt du am Ende zu geden kleinen 
Gurkenmaschine eine Fernwartung hinlegen - gute Nacht.

Frank


----------



## MCerv (25 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...Einbauen und muß laufen, mehr will ich garnicht!
> Das ging seit 10 Jahren fast ohne Probleme und nun das. ...



Ganz meiner Meinung. Das was eine z. B. 315'er CPU können muss sind doch keine Utopischen Funktionen. Gut die Technik entwickelt sich weiter und BigS will auch am Ball bleiben, das darf aber nicht zu lasten der Funktionsstabilität gehen. Unzuverlässigkeit ist ein absolutes *NO GO*.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Oder liegt es am Markt, dass immer mehr gemacht werden soll, auch solches wofür das System nicht konzipiert ist?


 
wenn es denn so währe, würden wir wahscheinlich noch mit den Abakus
die Maschine automatisieren müssen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abakus_(Rechenhilfsmittel) 

Wenn die Hersteller versuchen den wünschen des Kunden zu entsprechen, 
müssen diese die Baugruppen, für ein solches Serienprodukt prüfen das sie
Störungsfrei laufen. Ansonten darf es nicht auf dem Markt.

Nimm z.b. mal WinCCfexibel, was haben wir uns über jahre damit gequalt, jetzt
wird die schlechte Qualität der Endwicklung auf die Hardware ausgedehnt.
Das macht irgendwie kein spaß mehr...


----------



## S7USER (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
hatte vor  kurzem auch das Problem dass die Aktualwerte nach Netz-Aus weg waren. Allerdings  ist mir das bei den Helmholz und bei den Siemens Karten passiert. Ob das  allerdings an den Speicherkarten liegt weiss ich nicht.
Meine Recherchen haben ergeben, dass die Aktualwerte bei den neuen CPU Typen gar nicht  auf der Speicherkarte liegen sondern auf dem CPU Flash.
Gibt es hierzu  auch Erkenntnisse? 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## IBFS (11 Mai 2011)

S7USER schrieb:


> Meine Recherchen haben ergeben, dass die Aktualwerte bei den neuen CPU Typen gar nicht  auf der Speicherkarte liegen sondern auf dem CPU Flash.



Bist du da ganz sicher ?  - Die Aussage vom Siemens-Support an mich war gegenteiliges...
nämlich, dass mit der Restspannung eines Stützkondesators die
Aktualwerte auf der MMC in einen speziellen Bereich geschrieben werden.

 Was ist denn nun richtig 

Frank


----------



## S7USER (11 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bist du da ganz sicher ?  - Die Aussage vom Siemens-Support an mich war gegenteiliges...
> nämlich, dass mit der Restspannung eines Stützkondesators die
> Aktualwerte auf der MMC in einen speziellen Bereich geschrieben werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,
das steht so in den Technischen Daten zu den CPUs von "S".
Ich hab hier ein PDF mit dem Stand 6-2010. Da steht das so drin, siehe Bilder. Der Remanenzspeicher einer CPU 315-2 PN/DP ist z.B. 128KB gross.

Ab welcher CPU-Version das so ist, weiss ich nicht...

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## IBFS (11 Mai 2011)

S7USER schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> das steht so in den Technischen Daten zu den CPUs von "S".



Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, dann ist ja gerade die MMC der Remanenzspeicher.
>>Pufferung . wartungsfrei durch MMC  

Frank


----------



## S7USER (11 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, dann ist ja gerade die MMC der Remanenzspeicher.
> >>Pufferung . wartungsfrei durch MMC
> 
> Frank



Hallo,
ich habe hier noch alte PDFs der Technischen Daten liegen (z.B. von 2004) und da ist bei den CPUs der Eintrag "Größe des Remanenzspeicher" nicht drin.

Ausserdem steht in dem aktuellen Dokument im Abschnitt "Was in der MMC gespeichert wird" nichbts von remanenten Daten.

Als ich letzte Jahr das Problem hatte, hat mit der Hlemholz-Support das auch bestätigt (nachdem ich deren Karten gegen Siemens ausgetauscht hatte und es trotzdem passiert ist ).

Eigentlich ist es genau umgekert und es steht nirgendwo genau, dass die Remanenzdaten auf die MMC geschrieben werden.

Aber wenn der Siemens Support das sagt ... Ich hab von denen nicht viel Antwort bekommen. Da weiss ja gar keiner mehr, was man glauben soll...

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## S7USER (11 Mai 2011)

So,
das hat mir dann doch keine Ruhe gelassen. Jetzt hab ich in den Technischen CPU-Daten von 2003 die explizite Formulierung gefunden, dass damals auf die MMC gespeichert (wurde). Ab da (2004) steht das nicht mehr drinne.

Daraus vermute ich mal, dass "S" das danach geändert hat, denn dann taucht plötzlich die Formulierung "ihre CPU hat einen Remanenzspeicher von xxxKByte" auf. 

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## IBFS (11 Mai 2011)

@S7USER

Danke für deine investigativen Forschungen. Ich werde mich jetzt auch mal
wieder dieses Themas annehmen. Denn ich habe in Übersee vier SPSen,
die noch den oben geschilderten Softwarebug haben. 

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass auf dem "Remanenz"-Gebiet das Wissen
selbst bei den SIEMENS-Leute eher als Halbwissen zu bezeichnene ist.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## S7USER (12 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> @S7USER
> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass auf dem "Remanenz"-Gebiet das Wissen
> selbst bei den SIEMENS-Leute eher als Halbwissen zu bezeichnene ist.
> 
> ...



Könnte einem ja auch egal sein wie "S" das macht, wenn es stabil und sicher funktionieren würde.

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Der Pfälzer (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
habe grad diesen Threat entdeckt, interessante Sache.

Dieses Problem hatte ich auch, genau 1 mal.
Anruf vom Kunden, ich hatte selbst keinen Zugriff auf die SPS und der Kunde kein PG.
Also leider keine Diagnose.

Kunde: Die DB-Inhalte sind "verschwunden", Programm noch da
Nach teachen der Achsen und Eintrag der Maschinenparameter lief die Kiste auch wieder.
Da viele Werte (je nach Aufgabe der Maschine) variabel sein müssen, ist ein Festeintrag per Programm nicht machbar.

Das war im August 2010. Bis heute keinen Ausfall mehr. Toi Toi Toi.
Damals war die CPU genau 2 Jahre in Betrieb, wobei diese meist nur am Wochende spannungslos ist.

Die MMC ist Original S und wurde 100% nicht berührt.

CPU 315-2 PN/DP (315-2EH13-0AB0)
SerNr:  S C-W6U135632008
HW-Stand: 4
Firmware: V 2.6.5
Bootloader: A 10.13.9
MMC: 512 KB
Speicher/Belegt: Lade 524/212KB,  Arbeit 262/172KB,  Remanenz 131/77KB
Zykluszeit 16ms

Frage: Ist jemand bekannt, ob es für diese CPU mittlerweile ein Update gibt, *das auch funktioniert*. Das Teil ist zwar in Deutschland, aber doch einige KM weg.

Gruß Roland


----------



## S7USER (12 Mai 2011)

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe grad diesen Threat entdeckt, interessante Sache.
> ...
> Frage: Ist jemand bekannt, ob es für diese CPU mittlerweile ein Update gibt, *das auch funktioniert*. Das Teil ist zwar in Deutschland, aber doch einige KM weg.
> ...



Hallo Roland,

hier ist die neueste Firmware (V.2.6.7):
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23876897

Ob das Dein Problem löst, ist aber nicht erkennbar...

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Der Pfälzer (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo Peter,

Danke für den Link
Laut Beschreibung soll das Fehlverhalten mit den Aktualwerten behoben sein.

Da die Kiste etwas weiter weg ist, werde ich es erst beim nächsten mal ausprobieren

Gruß Roland


----------



## thomass5 (22 Juli 2011)

Beim großen S gibts seit 19.07. wieder mal ein Update für diverse CPUs

Thomas


----------

